# What do you keep?



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

What type of fish and/or does everyone keep in their planted tanks? Are there any compatibility issues with other fish/shrimp or with certain plants with your present species selection? Show and tell.  

55 gallon (pressurized CO2, 2.55 w/g):

Peruvian Altum Angelfish (P. scalare)
Cardinal Tetras (P. axelrodi)
Red Phantom Tetra (M. sweglesi)
Threadfin Rainbowfish (I. werneri)
Rummynose Tetra (H. rhodostomus)
German Blue Rams (M. ramirezi)
Dwarf Gourami (C. lalia)
Corydoras metae
Corydoras julii
Otocinclus

The dwarf gouramis viciously peck/rip at my Limnophila sp Gigantea to build their bubble nests, but the plant grows fast enough to keep up with the constant trimming. The dwarf gouramis are also a boisterous duo who constantly push and nip other fish away from their nests.
The Peruvian Altums do not bother the established shoal of tetras, but they go right after recently introduced tetras even if they are the same size as the ones in the tank. They seem to be very keen on sensing hightened stress/panic and get excited when they see the new fish
darting around frantically through the tank.

20g long (pressurized CO2, 3.95 w/g):

Tube-mouthed pencilfish (N. eques)
Siamese Algae Eater (C. siamensis)
Otocinclus
Crystal Red Shrimp (N. serrata)
Cherry Red Shrimp (N. denticulata)
Amano Shrimp (C. japonica).

No issues here. Everyone gets along just fine, and even the reputedly delicate crystal red shrimp have been able to withstand (and even thrive) in this heavily fertilized tank. I plan on adding more fish to this tank soon...

Carlos


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok...here goes:

*90g "high tech":*
Symphysodon aquefasciatus aquefastiatus "Red-Spotted Green discus"
Apisto. agassizii
Apisto. bitaenata
Corydoras julii
Farlowella acus
Ottocinclus affinis
Nanostomus beckfordi "Red Pencilfish"
Crossocheilus siamensis

*55 "No tech":*
Melano. trifasciata "Goyder River"
Pelv. pulcher
Microgeo. ramirezi
Crossocheilus siamensis
Ottocinclus affinis

*20L "No tech":*
Hasemania nana "Silvertip Tetra"

*20H "Walstead":*
Rasbora heteromorpha
Pseudosphromenus dayii "Spiketailed Paradise Fish"
Ottocinclus affinis
Corydoras pygmaeus
Pondussnailus paininmyassae

*5.5g "Walstead":*
Betta splendens

Overall I have no compatibility problems with the exception of social agression among the discus and apistos.


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Phil Edwards said:


> *5.5g "Walstead":*
> Betta splendens


I've tried to keep bettas (male or female) in my small planted tanks (5.5-gallons and under) but they enjoy attacking my poor snails. I think I had one that mercilessly ripped off the cephalic tentacles of all of my beautiful ramshorns. I finally banished them to a bare-bottomed tank for the rest of their days and swore off bettas for good.

I guess I just can't deal with aggro fish. I don't even like to see my male guppies nipping at each other. Can't they all just get along...? :roll:

-Naomi


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I keep a Columbian red and blue tetra, Columbian pleco, Neon blue dwarf gourami, and powder blue dwarf gourami in my planted 10 gallon. I also have 2 female bettas in a 2 gallon with some hornwort. They like the plant and sometimes I catch them lounging on it in the morning.


----------



## Zackie (Feb 11, 2004)

Except for 6 SAE's, my 120 is an attempt at a biotope with 6 wild Brown Discus, about 35 each of Cardinals and Rummy Nose, two L-177 Iriri Yellow Seam plecos and a school of green Aeneus. Inter-species relationships are fine but the discus naturally have their pecking order. 

My 20 has two hybrid discus, Gossei, Reticulatus and Imitator Cory's, 5 small SAE's and an unidentified "designer" pleco. No problems here either...except the newly arrived brown algae that I posted a "Help" about in the Algae forum.

Bob


----------



## Geo (Feb 10, 2004)

In my 7 gallon I have:

6x Corydoras pygmeus
1x Dwarf sunset honey gourami
1x Otto
1x Wood Shrimp
3x Amano shrimp

The tank itself is going to turn into a cryp paradise 

I'm going to be adding some Cherry red shrimp as soon as I can get some, LFS can't get em - has tried for 3 weeks, so I am just going to get them through AZ gardens.

Nitrates stay below 10ppm all the time, and even dropped to 5ppm last time I tested the water before a change, hooray for planted tanks!


----------



## hwchoy (Feb 6, 2004)

The harlequin _Rasbora heteromorpha_ has long been reclassified _Trigonostigma_.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I recently added a Botia almorhae (yo-yo loach) to my tank. Does anyone know if this species will eat ramshorn snails?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Apisto's! Absolutely the greatest center-piece fish for any aquarium...they're great for tanks that aren't high enough for Angels, and IMO they have more character. Plus, there very colorful, even the females aren't that dull...Awesome fish!


----------



## cactusdoug (Feb 17, 2004)

Heres what I keep...

Haven't had any problems yet as I do a lot of research before I add anything to a tank.


55 US Gal. 48 X 15 X 18 in. deep AquaClear 300 Power Filter
2 Swordtails, 6 Zebra Danios, 21 Neon Tetras, 15 Black Neon Tetras, 6 Lamp Eye Tetras, 11 Rummy Nose Tetras, 9 Pristella or X-Ray Tetras, 6 Cories 2 Swartz - 4 Bronze, 3 Chinese Algae Eaters, 1 Yellow Apple Snail, 26 Ghost Shrimp, Lots of plants

20 US GAL. 24 X 12 X 16 in. deep Whisper 20 Power Filter
5 Black Neon Tetras, 14 White Cloud Minnows, 9 Harlequin Rasboras, 1 Chinese Algae Eater, 3 Cories, 5 Ghost Shrimp, Lots of plants

#1 10 US GAL. 20 X 10 X 12 in. deep Aqua-Tech 5-15 Power Filter
7 Glowlight Tetras, 7 Black Neon Tetras, 3 baby Albino Cories, 1 Albino or Golden Chinese Algae Eater,5 Ghost Shrimp, Lots of plants

#2 10 US GAL. 20 X 10 X 12 in. deep Aqua-Tech 5-15 Power Filter
10 Serpea Tetras, 5 Zebra Danios, 1 Chinese Algae Eater, 5 Ghost Shrimp, Lots of plants

#3 10 US GAL. 20 X 10 X 12 in. deep Unknown AquaClear Power Filter
12 Black Widow Tetras, 7 Head & Tail Light Tetras, 3 Cories, 5 Ghost Shrimp, Lots of Plants


----------

